# A little advice on Redline w/24' wheels



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 11, 2021)

First off sorry about the pics. This is for sale near me for $100.  It says signature on top bar Is this worth it? Thanks for any help


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 11, 2021)

Nothing vintage there.thats a recent production bike


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 11, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> Nothing vintage there.thats a recent production bike




Thats what I figured thanks, I'll keep trying


----------



## pedal4416 (Apr 11, 2021)

Worth the $100 but it’s a 24” Junior.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 11, 2021)

pedal4416 said:


> Worth the $100 but it’s a 24” Junior.




So they made a larger framed 24? Any thoughts on top end value? Was thinking of flipping it being modern probably better  options elsewhere?


----------



## pedal4416 (Apr 11, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> So they made a larger framed 24? Any thoughts on top end value? Was thinking of flipping it being modern probably better  options elsewhere?



Yes, the larger frame 24” would be for adults and this one would be for little kids. You can tell by the skinny tires, small bars, cranks, and seat it’s for a smaller rider I believe it’s a 1999.  If you were thinking of flipping it you might not make very much. Mini’s and Jrs are a tough market unless it’s the right bike. If it were the adult cruiser it would be worth something.


----------

